# Can I see your poos please



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I've been mostly away for a while but I miss our forum. I joined some groups on fb to fill the gap, but a lot of then are mean and judgmental. 
So I'm trying to get back but I've missed a lot. I was wondering if people would mind posting pictures of new puppies and names so I can catch up and because I love puppy pictures. 
I'll start for people who don't know me. I'm Donna. I have three poos Jake (sable parti) who is three, willow (red and white) who is two and ozzy(blue let me) who is one. I also usually have my mom's poo penny(black).


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Donna,this is Molly who is 17 months and Sid who is now 11 weeks


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh bless those two best mates! 
Hi Donna, this is naughty Barney, just coming up to 3 months








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Donna,

I love seeing puppy pictures too! This is our little Sophie, she is 13 weeks old and weighs 6 pounds. She has been so much fun and she is very smart. She will come, sit and lay down. She loves to run run run and always happy to go outside and see new things and meet people. She is still in her small crate and soon to move into a bigger one, although she loves her little "room" and goes in for a snooze when she wants a quick nap. Sophie is our first poo and we love her to pieces!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi Donna, 

This is Poppy. Don't be fooled by the pita pata into thinking she's now over 2 years old, I think it's broken, the way she behaves she can't be more than 2 _months_. She is a little monkey who is always up to something :devil:


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Donna, welcome back. How is the lovely Jake, wonderful Willow and wonder boy Ozzie? And yourself.


----------



## sueanddaisy (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi here is pic of daisy, she is 9 weeks


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay! So pleased to see you back.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Donna. We need a pic of your three too. Here's a recent one of Maggie. She's been learning a new trick of putting her feet on the basket and then turning all the way around it.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

W-hoo! Go Miss Maggie :whoo:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So many beautiful puppies and willows black and white twin poopy! Willow is sweet and wonderful but still her willful self. Nine times out of ten she will come when called but that tenth time, there is no getting her! 
Jake is forever the old man. He is always on the fringe supervising. He steps in when he deems it necessary. I swear you would think he was 13 not 3. 
Ozzy is my big goofy lover boy. Four months from 2 and he still wants to be carried around with his head on my shoulder. He spoons me at night like a person. He is the biggest. can you believe it? He loves to swim and play with the biggest dog he can find. They are the loves of my life truly.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's lovely Donna, nice to see the crew all again.....and looking so well. Amazing Ozzy is the biggest, but I think he knows who he owes his life to and is determined to pay you back with as much love as possible.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Donna!!
I'm tracey and here is one half of my pair....
Wreck it Ralph on the uncomfortable chair!! 
He has so much grey in him now - we recently met a beautiful grey Tibetan terrier, and I asked if he used to be black and the answer was yes! So it was a bit like looking at the future 
(Good to see & hear from you x)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And here is my very cheeky baby - once red, now apricot!! 
She is a demon when it comes to food - but only the human kind


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My ruby. Whee is Ted?


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi Donna and welcome (back)! I have a new addition to the poo family. This is Pippin who is 12 weeks old; a little scamp!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome back!

Aimee Jane a few months back, and the schnoodle, Miles. Glad you are doing well. Your three are still cute!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> My ruby. Whee is Ted?


Ha in the stable where it's shady, (we're currently in a rare sunny week, known In the uk as a "heat wave!"
here's Ralph looking for him ...or maybe he's looking for sheep in need of a pole dance!  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for this thread Donna, its lovely to catch up with pups - new and old!


----------



## casa42 (Jun 13, 2015)

This is Jasper is will be joining my family in two weeks



We already have Coco a 4 year old labradoodle a 19 year old one eyed cat and four chickens. x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Jasper is adorable. May I ask how your cat lost its eye?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow Donna, Great Thread and so good to see all the new puppies! 
for those who dont know me well. 
I am Amanda or Mo, I have Lady who is 4 years old. and Cricket who is 1.
Here are my two lounging in the sun last week.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I am loving crickets frogs legs x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Tinman said:


> I am loving crickets frogs legs x


She is quite the frog leg master! lol. she gets so flat its crazy. Lady never really did that.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha she looks so cute x


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Here is Bear. He is 9 months old now.


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Donna....meet Dexter. He is 15 weeks old. I love this thread, lots of great poo pictures!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Bear and Dexter are adorable.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I like the one of Bear and LYD playing with the stick. Dexter looks yummy!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Where is LYD??


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

LYD is still in Toronto! But he is welcome to travel along to the next place if someone would like a visit!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

this is ginger .my best girl .


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

darn the pix did not open sorry


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

fixed the codes for you Lumpy


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you so much sweety..did you notice that she needs a face cut Haa Haa


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> Thank you so much sweety..did you notice that she needs a face cut Haa Haa


Just like my poor ruby 
I've tried a bow in her hair, but she's having none of it


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Something tells me she's not a 'bow in her hair' type of poo


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha no , more of a sixty sticky buds stuck in my face fur kind of girl!!  x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh Ginger is beautiful and so shiny too! Ruby looks so cute with her tunnel vision.


----------



## Nia'smum (Feb 13, 2015)

Had to share this, just found my 12 week old pup Buddy like this love him.... First day with the puppy walker/ sitter think he is worn out!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi I am Caroline and here is my wee Harley he is 1 and a half and I love him to bits ,absolutely loving this thread with all these gorgeous dogs


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

caz3 said:


> Hi I am Caroline and here is my wee Harley he is 1 and a half and I love him to bits ,absolutely loving this thread with all these gorgeous dogs


This is him last week with my daughter


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Yep if you have a poo this is the place to be,,lots of wonderful people and some great info to,and you have a great looking puppy beautiful..By the way my poo is ginger another loving poo


----------

